# What did you pay for gas?



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

**** prices got out of hand quick. And for what reason? Lybia? Jobs? Cmon! Anyways...

3.59 Gas
3.89 Diesel


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

edtman said:


> **** prices got out of hand quick. And for what reason? Lybia? Jobs? Cmon! Anyways...
> 
> 3.59 Gas
> 3.89 Diesel


 


3.57 gas 
3.95 diesel


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Diesel $3.78 Laurel Mississippi

$93.58 on my last fill up today. I sometimes do that 3 times a day. It's about to get real expensive to drive this truck.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

3.36 gas

3.68 desiel


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

3.39 for sc


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

$3.39 for regular here too.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

you guys have it cheap!!! up here in winnipeg, manitoba, canada its $1.169/liter right now so 4x1.169= $4.67/gallon! yes $4.67 per gallon and thats low test regular!

mid grade is $1.239/liter= $4.96/gallon.

premium is $1.289/liter = $5.156/gallon

diesel is $1.169/liter = $4.676/ gallon

http://www.winnipeggasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=A

in ontario regular is around $5.20/gallon
premium is around $6.00/gallon

http://www.ontariogasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=C

use this site to check out gas prices accross north america!

http://gasbuddy.com/


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Gas $3.39

Diesel $3.60


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

fyi it just cost $82 bucks to fill my 02 blazer, and $55 to fill my snowmobile!, bloody crazy!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought the Tar Sands project up there in Canada was going to provide some relief for you folks. I guess your government felt it would be best to pocket all the new dough. I think Im going to convert to restaurant waste oil. lol


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

nebraska here...

3.45 mid grade


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

3.559/gal regular unleaded Zephyrhills, FL.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

its really high here, just best to by it and never look at the price, cause there aint s*** u can do about it :bigok:


----------



## porkchop (Dec 31, 2010)

$3.39/gal Beamont,TX


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

3.54 here and got to love the oil compenys for there f ups


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> 3.54 here and got to love the oil compenys for there f ups


 
Kind of funny when the oil spill in the gulf had no effect on the price, but one little conflict over sea, look out.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

edtman said:


> Kind of funny when the oil spill in the gulf had no effect on the price, but one little conflict over sea, look out.


Isn't it? Or how when there is a tropical storm that might get within 1,000 miles of hitting the states, gotta go up a quarter or so for that, but when nothing happens it only drops back down a nickel or so.:thinking: I find that kinda funny also.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

3.45 regular
3.90 deisel


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

3.49 for 87 in pittsburgh pa :aargh4:


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

3.47 87 Louisville Ky

3.75 Diesel


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

chevzr2 said:


> you guys have it cheap!!! up here in winnipeg, manitoba, canada its $1.169/liter right now so 4x1.169= $4.67/gallon! yes $4.67 per gallon and thats low test regular!
> 
> mid grade is $1.239/liter= $4.96/gallon.
> 
> ...


Bah Canada is cheap compared to down here in OZ.....we paying $1.409/L for reg unleaded!! Diesel and premium is even more!!! Hows that for a kick in the :nutkick:


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

3.73 for 87

4.10 for Diesel


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

$3.46 for 87 gas

$3.76 for diesel 

Columbus , ms.
last sat. when i filled up at the same store by my house it was 3.22 for 87 ...24 cents in just 6 days ..just working to buy gas and make somebody else rich !! GGGRRRR !!!!:banghead:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Figured out today if I bought a $10000 commuter I would save $4500 a year when you take in consideration resale after three years on the jalopy. Focus, here I come!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Someone sent me an email re: tips about filling up. It included things like
- do it in the AM when the gas in the tanks is cold. Warm gas expands.
- don't fill when tankers are filling the holding tanks because it stirs up sediment
- don't let your tank go below half because it starts to evaporate at a faster rate
- don't pump too fast because...umm..I can't remember why 
there were more

While I don't usually let the tank go below half, but that's because I'm paranoid about running out....and in winter I don't want condensation build up. 

What are your thoughts on the rest?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i paid $3.35

I suspect the line about pumping speed is false. Ive tested this both way and did the math. its dead on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ $3.35 as well at lunch. Cheapest in town. Avg is $3.39, and some stores are in the low $3.40's


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

$3.52 deland florida cheapest place..seen it for $3.60 diesel is like $3.85 i think


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

$3.39 is about the going rate around here today, which is what I paid, $71 for 21 gallons!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

3.44 for 87


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys I hear its going to be 5 bucks by end of month so be ready. Oh and don't expect it to go down either cuz it's not


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

3.29/gal here in Memphis was as cheap as I could find. Now it cost around 
$12 TO $15 Just to fill up the Brute for a Sat ride.

$15 ATV fuel
$25 Truck fuel to get there and back
$12 12 pack of beer
$100 I always break something
$8 Carwash
$10 change diff and oil after every ride
----------------
$170 Total for an average Sat ride

Getting out of the city and into the woods to play in a mud hole:
PRICELESS!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

$3.39 for regular
$3.79 for diesel 

got 2 gas stations across the street from my shop...


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Here is Indiana it $3.65 Gas $4.00 Diesel, Geez talk about price gouging!


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

3.49 for 87 this morning and their billboard was crap No Ethonol my *** the pump gas overflowed out of my truck because it was so light!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

3.95 dsl
3.65 87

and a tsunami to boot! Nostradamis I hear ya!!!


----------



## Pannell (Mar 13, 2011)

upper 3.80 here 
i just dont want some hybrid big rigs // you think the tech boom these liberals had in the 80s and 90s was bad with sh*t falling apart and not working, now their main focus is to make southern republicans and conservatives look stupid and if i dont agree to their ideals, the threat they all have is they are going to hurt my family and its always a sister that they want to hurt // talk about torment horrible horrible people they are..


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Had to be done...Shelfed the diesel for a while. Picked up a HHR. 30 mpg, E85 fill up today 3.14 a gal. Whats the skinny of E85?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

$1.26.8/liter

3.8Gal per L


=

Don't complain, we have it worse!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

E85 blows by the way. Dropped 5 mpg


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

3.69 in northern wi


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just went up to $1.30.4/L


----------



## lwheath (Mar 12, 2011)

brute for mud said:


> 3.69 in northern wi


 
3.59 in Beaver Dam WI


----------

